# ASUS Rog Ryuo 240 - "CPU Fan Error" + dauerhaft max. Drehzahl



## freakycookie (10. März 2019)

Guten Abend,

heute habe ich meinen Neubau fertig gestellt, allerding mit einem Problem.

Kurz vorweg:

Mainboard: Asus Rog Strix X470-F Gaming 
AiO: Asus Rog Ryuo 240 _(Hat glaube ich der Titel schon verraten)_ 

Nun zu meinem Problem:

In der Anleitung der Ryuo steht entweder den 4-Pin-Stecker mit "AIO_PUMP" oder "CPU_FAN" verbinden.


4-Pin-Stecker mit "AIO_PUMP" verbunden.
Ergebnis: "CPU Fan Error". System startet allerdings nachdem einmal das BIOS aufgerufen und geschlossen ist ganz normal. Die AiO scheint ganz normal zu funktionieren. 
4-Pin-Stecker mit "CPU_FAN" verbunden.
Ergebnis: Die Fehlermeldung erscheint nicht mehr, allerdings habe ich den Eindruck die beiden Lüfter drehen auf max. Drehzahl. 

Für eure Hilfe im voraus schon mal vielen Dank.


Edit:

Lösung
*klick*


----------



## Schwarzseher (10. März 2019)

*AW: ASUS Rog Ryuo 240 - CPU Fan Error*

War da keine Software dabei zum Regeln der Lüfter?Wie zb. bei der Corsair Icue.
[h150i] Welcher Lüfter Header für Stromanschluss der Pumpe - The Corsair User Forums
Lüfterkurve im Bios anpassen?


----------



## freakycookie (10. März 2019)

*AW: ASUS Rog Ryuo 240 - CPU Fan Error*

Nur AI-Suite 3 und LiveDash (Display-Steuerung).

In der AI-Suite kann ich die Gehäuselüfter einstellen allerdings nicht die der AIO.

Getestet habe ich es wie folgt: Gehäuselüfter über Gehäuse auf Minimum gestellt und in der AI-Suite alles auf "Volle Drehzahl" gestellt. Die AIO ist genau so laut wie wenn es auf Silent steht.


----------



## Schwarzseher (10. März 2019)

*AW: ASUS Rog Ryuo 240 - CPU Fan Error*

Wenn die Lüfter an dem CPU Fan angeschlossen sind,sollten die sich ganz normal über die Lüftersteuerung im Bios einstellen lassen denke ich(Lüfterkurve)(Q-Fan)?
Asus AI Suite macht oft Probleme hab ich gelesen.So allgemein.


----------



## freakycookie (10. März 2019)

*AW: ASUS Rog Ryuo 240 - CPU Fan Error*

Da stimme ich dir zu.

Ich werde den Anschluss mal auf CPU_FAN umstecken. Und versuchen einzustellen.

Mein letzter PC-Bau ist schon etwas her. Deshalb dachte ich wenn es schon einen AIO_PUMP Anschluss gibt muss das dort drauf.

Werde mich morgen früh nochmal melden und Bericht erstatten.


----------



## Traylite (10. März 2019)

*AW: ASUS Rog Ryuo 240 - CPU Fan Error*

CPU Fan Error kommt, solange bis man im Monitoring Bereich des BIOS die CPU Lüfter Überwachung ausschaltet, bzw auf Ignorieren umstellt.
Lüfter Kurven sollten sich dann wie oben erwähnt mit Software oder auch im BIOS einstellen lassen können.


----------



## IICARUS (10. März 2019)

*AW: ASUS Rog Ryuo 240 - CPU Fan Error*

Der AIO_PUMP Anschluss ist normalerweise für die Pumpe vorgesehen, da die Pumpe eine hohe Anlaufspannung erzeugen kann.
Dazu zieht eine Pumpe meist auch mehr Amper als Lüfter so das dieser Anschluss normalerweise mit mehr Amper belastet werden kann. Die Lüfter müssten dazu weiterhin über den CPU-Fan angeschlossen sein. Manche Boards haben hierzu auch noch ein extra Fan Anschluss für die Lüfter einer Wasserkühlung.


----------



## freakycookie (11. März 2019)

*AW: ASUS Rog Ryuo 240 - CPU Fan Error*

Hat dann doch etwas änger gedauert als vermutet.

Die Ryuo ist jetzt an CPU_Fan angeschlossen. die AI-Suite zeigt zwar unterschiedliche Drehzahlen der Lüfter an, allerdings hört sich die Lautstärke für konstant an.

Wenn ich mir die Temperaturen anschaue muss wohl alles normal funktionieren, Ryzen 7 2700X auf 4 GHz unter 15min. Dauerbelastung bei rund 65°C.


Oder ist das Teil einfach so laut?


----------



## freakycookie (11. März 2019)

*AW: ASUS Rog Ryuo 240 - CPU Fan Error*

Nach ein paar Videos weiß ich nun warum die AiO so laut ist. In der AI Suite wird die ROG Ryuo nicht angezeigt. Der Telefonsupport konnte nicht weiterhelfen und musste an den Mail-Support verweisen.

Edit:
In der AI Suite sollte "ROG RYUO" aufgeführt sein, was fehlt.

Von euch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. März 2019)

*AW: ASUS Rog Ryuo 240 - CPU Fan Error*

Ist die denn über Usb Port angeschlossen?
800 ~ 2500 RPM +/- 10 %
Die können also auch leise,wenn man die Lüfterkurve ordentlich anpasst und die Temps im Auge behält und schaut was dann möglich ist.

Also ich hätte da diese genommen und die werde ich mir auch mal gönnen,wenn was neues kommt:
https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kateg...280 mm-CPU-Flüssigkeitskühler/p/CW-9060032-WW
YouTube
Muss natürlich ins Gehäuse passen das ist klar.


----------



## freakycookie (11. März 2019)

*AW: ASUS Rog Ryuo 240 - CPU Fan Error*

Problem gelöst. So einfach wie simple.

Danke für eure Mithilfe!


Falls jemand das gleiche Problem haben sollte:



CPU Fan Error:
Der 4-Pin-Anschluss muss auf den "CPU_FAN" nicht wie in der Anleitung auch möglich auf "AIO_PUMP" 
 
AIO dreht auf max. Drehzahl:
Zuerst die AI-Suite von der Mainboard-Supportseite installieren -> AI-Suite deinstallieren -> "Dual Intelligent Processors 5" auswählen -> entfernen -> AI-Suite von der AIO-Supportseite installieren
Somit bleiben die anderen Tools erhalten und die "ROG RYUO" erscheint unter der Lüftersteuerung


----------



## harl.e.kin (13. März 2019)

Das ist zwar eine Lösung aber ich denke die Pumpe an AIO Pump anschließen und die Drehzahlüberwachung runterregeln dürfte eher im Sinne des Erfinders sein.


----------



## freakycookie (14. März 2019)

Ich habe heute Nachmittag beim Support angrufen.

Der freundliche Mitarbeiter musste mich ein paar Minuten in die Warteschleife hängen und sagte dann, dass der 4-Pin an CPU_Fan gehört. Als 2. Möglichkeit wäre 1 mal die Pumpe an AIO_PUMP und die beiden Lüfter einmal an CPU_FAN und CPU_OPT.


----------



## harl.e.kin (15. März 2019)

Die 2. Variante erscheint mir sinnvoll. AiO Pump Anchluss ist doch extra für die Pumpe konzipiert, das dieser in der Regel mehr Ampere liefert, als wie PWM Anschlüsse für die Lüfter!


----------



## freakycookie (17. März 2019)

Dachte ich auch, allerdings hat die Ryuo auch noch einen Sata-Anschluss.


Habe jetzt nur noch ein paar kleine Softwareprobleme.

Unter Fan Xpert wird "CPU Fan" und "ROG RYUO" gesteuert. Eine  Veränderung der Lüfterkurve bei CPU Fan funktioniert nicht, nur bei ROG  RYUO.
Kann ich CPU Fan deaktivieren?

Ferner hat jetzt 2x den Bug das Unter CPU Temperatur"-1.0" angezeigt wurde und alle Lüfter auf Maximum gedreht haben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrick_87 (1. April 2019)

Das Problem hatte ich auch. Ist viel einfacher zu lösen. Pumpe immer wie in der Beschreibung auch steht bei AIO PUMP anschließen. So lässt sich dann die Pumpe auch über die Herstellersoftware steuern. Steckt ihr sie bei CPU FAN an , dann lässt sie sich soweit ich weiß nur über Bios oder andere fremde Software steuern. 
Also bei AIO PUMP anschließen !
Problem dann ist nur , der Rechner denkt er würde ohne CPU Kühlung laufen. Ist ja auch richtig so, dafür geht ihr dann einfach ins Bios, geht in eure Lüftersteuerung und klickt dann auf CPU FAN wo dann NA stehen sollte drauf und wählt Ignorieren aus. 
Schon ist das Problem gelöst , ihr könnt booten und weiterhin die Pumpe über die normale Software steuern wie zb Icue bei Corsair.

Die CPU FAN Error Meldung ist einfach nur zur Sicherheit da, damit das System nicht bootet wenn kein CPU Kühler angeschlossen ist. Da ihr dann aber über AIO PUMP die Aio angeschlossen habt müsst ihr die Meldung nur auf Ignorieren stellen und schon läuft es wie es soll. Corsair selbst zb hat genau diesen Weg empfohlen.


----------



## Hoermel (4. Februar 2020)

AMD Ryzen 5 2600X
ASUS GeForce RTX 2070 Overclocked O8G
ASUS ROG Strix B450-E
ASUS ROG RYUO 240 RGB

Danke endlich mal jemand der es auch geblickt hat...
hab auch den pumpen stecker auf AIO PUMP hab es in Bios eingestellt und mir dann in Armoury Crate eine eigene Lüfterkurve angepasst und das Oled konfiguriert.
Ps Hab zuvor auch bios geupdatet


----------

